# No DSL sync on Netgear and Linksys but conects on Speedtouch 330 USB Modem/Router



## bellabike (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello 
Last Sunday 14th 12 08 Our Linksys wag200G lost it's ADSL conection something that it has done about once a week for the last year, so I did a reboot which normaly fixes the problem, But not this time, the DSL light was flashing but no sync, so I think the dear thing has passed on to greener bits and bytes. So OK we will get the old Speedtouch 330 out that we had when we first went with this ISP. Pluged it in and got 2 green lights, things are'nt as bad aftyerall. found the letter with the password and username, put them all together you guessed it did not work so tried upper case , lower case, backwards, forwards.
I had to phone up. And yes I hsad the wrong password, when it changed I dont know, but now we have email and the rest back on.
Went out and bought a Netgear DG834PNG 108 mbps with free wireless usb adapter plugged it in and no sync!!!!!!
Tried other filters, other cables, disconect all other equipment from all sockets, took the router (Netgear) to the BT master and tried it with filter and still no sync.
Phoned ISP they did some checks and phoned me back the next day got me to chech some settings which were ok, and as I can make out won't make any diference until I try and log in anyway?
They said that they would get the line Guy to phone the next day which they did.
In the meantime I took the Linksys and the Netgear to My dads place plugged it in and all OK ran set up and logged in to his AOL a/C, also plugged in the Linksys and that Sysnced ok but I did not go any further with that one but sure it is ok.
When talking to the ISP help guy he said that the Routers are at fault, as he can see the Speedtouch 330 sync. So they won't report a line fault because they see the sync, I tried to report it to BT but they won't talk to me as I pay my line rental to UW Club (ISP) I took the Netgear To a IT friend he plugged it in to his line all OK.
I tried to get a master socket today as that is the only thing left. But they are not easy to get it seems.
So to round off I have an Acer laptop conected to the ISP through a Thompsons speedtouch 330 usb modem/Router and then this desk pc networked with the laptop to connect to ISP.
I have the wireless fron the netgear that I can see and conect to, I can get to the Router set up But I can not get a Sync on the netgear.
I have rechecked the routers today on another line with thier own filters and cables and have marked the as A O K as they are both able to get sync and also conect.
Have also been back in touch with help line and they are going to get 2nd line man to phone again on Monday 22 dec 08 

All help and any help welcome.
Cheers 
Tony


----------



## bellabike (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry the above is a bit long winded. But it comes down to what is the difference between the way the Speedtouch connects (which shows as dial up connection) and the Netgear (that shows as high speed internet) some of you guys and girls must have a working knowledge of how the dsl signal goes from the house to the ISP and what the process is along the way. Does the router send the signal to the ISP?exchange first or does the ISP/exchange send a signal out that the router see's.
would like to get this clear in my mind for when I have to talk to the help people on Monday.
Thanks in anticipation
Tony


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is the Speedtouch modem also a router?


----------



## bellabike (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Rich 
Thanks for the reply, it only has 2 cables one usb and 1 to the phone, so it can't route more than 1 pc. does that help
Tony


----------



## bellabike (Dec 20, 2008)

I was just looking at the link below, I think you would call it an ADSL modem, but I can use the phone and internet at the same time, in the network conections it is listed under dial up?

http://www.futureshopforums.ca/futureshop/board/message?board.id=communications&thread.id=187


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

bellabike said:


> Hi Rich
> Thanks for the reply, it only has 2 cables one usb and 1 to the phone, so it can't route more than 1 pc. does that help
> Tony


How are you connecting it to the netgear router???


----------



## bellabike (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Rich
I am not connecting it to the router, it's a one or the other situation,
they should both be able to connect to the internet on there own, but the netgear 834 will not get a sync light on steady my line but will at other places that I have tried it , whereas the speedtouch will sync on my line.
Tony


----------



## bellabike (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry I pasted the wrong link before it should have been this one.
http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/?tag=DSL_modemS03_01
Tony


----------



## bellabike (Dec 20, 2008)

The link below shows a speedtouch

http://seekbroadband.com/hardware/USB-Modems/Thomson-SpeedTouch-330-USB-ADSL-Modem

Tony


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sorry . . not familiar with BT or that modem . . but if it does not sync, I could be faulty


----------



## bellabike (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Rich 
The B T Stands for British Telecome, and the Speedtouch modem is working fine, it,s the Netgear 834 that does not work on my line but does work on other lines, that I am trying to solve.
Tony


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I understand


----------



## bellabike (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello All
For your information, the B.T Openreach Tech came out today, and found nothing wrong with the set up here at home after doing some tests.
He went away to the exchange and found some faults there, not sure what as he was not that forthcoming with info, but he came back and fitted a new face plate with build in splitter, the speed is about 5.6mbs at the moment.
so this is the end of this thread,
Thanks for the help and advice
All the best for the new year
Bellabike

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/icons/z-trash.gif


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

